# Vararam install



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got a Vararam and in-tune diablo tuner. I can tell you this The Vararam makes an improvement. I averaged 20 mpg thru hilly stop and go traffic. Im sure on the highway I will do alot better. This intake definately shows a hp inprovement and just overal driveability. 6th gear driving is amazing just loafing along at 60/65 mph up hill with no problems. Im not sure if its the cooler air coming in or the fact that the throttle body is infront of the manifold but this type of air cleaner design is ano brainer rather you go Vararam or Svede, it will make an noticable difference. As far as the in-tune, I have not installed it yet I am still using my Diablo SLP. I believe the in-tune doesnot have a tune for longtubes. When I have time to figure the dam thing out I will start using the in-tune. ---Danfigg


----------

